# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  سوال:افزودن دکمه به گریدویو با منبع داده ارایه ای

## desatir7316

سلام دوستانوقتی یه گریدویو می سازم که از یه منبع آرایه ای استفاده می  کنه، نمی تونم از دکمه ها استفاده کنم. ممنون می شم راهنمایی کنید:
$gridDataProvider = new CArrayDataProvider(array(
   array('id'=>1, 'firstName'=>'Mark', 'lastName'=>'Otto', 'language'=>'CSS'),
   array('id'=>2, 'firstName'=>'Jacob', 'lastName'=>'Thornton', 'language'=>'JavaScript'),
   array('id'=>3, 'firstName'=>'Stu', 'lastName'=>'Dent', 'language'=>'HTML'),
));
$this->widget('bootstrap.widgets.TbGridView', array(
   'type'=>'striped bordered condensed',
   'dataProvider'=>$gridDataProvider,
   'template'=>"{items}",
   'columns'=>array(
        array('name'=>'id', 'header'=>'#'),
        array('name'=>'firstName', 'header'=>'First name'),
        array('name'=>'lastName', 'header'=>'Last name'),
        array('name'=>'language', 'header'=>'Language'),
        array(
            'class'=>'bootstrap.widgets.TbButtonColumn',
            'htmlOptions'=>array('style'=>'width: 50px'),
        ),
    ),
));

----------


## desatir7316

دوستان من چند باره این پست رو ویرایش می کنم، نمی دونم مشکل چیه که همش رو توی یه خط نشون می دهخلاصه ببخشید

----------

